
Journey took thatgamecompany into bankruptcy - chaostheory
http://www.destructoid.com/journey-took-thatgamecompany-into-bankruptcy-244311.phtml
======
bane
A beautiful game, a true work of art, even just to sit and watch. Here's a
full playthrough <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_KrjxD8djo>

